

Show HN: Google "hacker news", see one user's suggestion implemented. - SandB0x

http://imgur.com/nR60Y.png made me chuckle at least. Has it always been like this, or was it in response to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492686 ?
======
devmonk
Avatars and dancing hamsters are in-progress, I assume.

